# Signing up and possibilities



## Center_Right_newfie (6 Nov 2007)

I was arguing with some people from operation objection the other day, and while most of what they said was out of ignorance one guy seemed to have a somewhat valid point.

He essentially stated that he signed up at a recruitment table at a high school, so he could learn a trade, which was a mechanic in this case. he was asked to join the local service battalion and go through training. he later said they tossed him in infantry and when he asked for a transfer he said that the NCO's and junior officers kept telling "whats wrong with the infantry". Someone else also said that one of his friends who was in the navy(presumably reserve) was being put into infantry.

So, when you sign up for the military and you tell them what you want to do is that only for convienance in the hopes that you can get into the positions you want ? or essentially are you in the military and they oput you where needed ? with request forms, again, there in the hopes you can get waht you want. is there any clause in the contract saying you may be subject to be put wherever the military feels fit. Im concerned because the military often emphasizes trades, but people I talk to are saying that recruits are being put in infantry instead


I think this is a point that should be cleared up as we dont want to run into the same problems as the Americans


----------



## dapaterson (6 Nov 2007)

Individuals indicate choices for trades prior to enrolling.  They are made an offer in a specific occupation which they may acept or refuse prior to enrolling.

Your friend was not "tossed in infantry" - he madea conscious choice to accept an offer into the infantry vice another trade.  His decision.  If he doesn't like it there is one person responsible for that choice, who he can see any time he looks in a mirror.

While the CF recruiters may encourage peple to enter certain distressed trades, the final decision rests with the individual.


Or, to summarize this in a few, short, pithy words: They're full of s**t.


----------



## Center_Right_newfie (6 Nov 2007)

Well, he was rather unpleased and later quit because he got put into infantry. he was in the reserves. he made it clear he wanted to be a mechanic and he said that "they" said he could be one. he said he did the recruit raining and afterwards found himself in infantry, unable to transfer out. he said he didnt sign up to be an infantryman


This is what he said "It is not "anti-war jargon." The recruitment process is riddled with misleading statements and lies and a whole lot of information that is never spoken about publicly.

I decided to join because of what I was told at a recruitment table in my high school that I could learn a trade. I wanted to be a mechanic and I was told that I could and would have to join the local service battalion. I went through the entire recruitment process, making it clear that I wanted to learn a trade. All along the way, I was told that "Yes, you can learn a trade and be in this unit." Then, when the process was done, I wound up in the infantry battalion. I was stonewalled by NCOs and junior officers when I asked how I could transfer. "What's wrong with the infantry?" I constantly heard.

Other problems arose, but I quit largely because of this. But many people are not reservists and can't quit on the spot."


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2007)

Center_Right_newfie said:
			
		

> Well, he was rather unpleased and later quit because he got put into infantry. he was in the reserves. he made it clear he wanted to be a mechanic and he said that "they" said he could be one. he said he did the recruit raining and afterwards found himself in infantry, unable to transfer out. he said he didnt sign up to be an infantryman



He was not "put into infantry"...he signed up for it because in the CF you chose your trade.  He is full of BS.  If he was in the infantry it is because he accepted an offer for it and signed it.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2007)

Just reading your first post and your last, and it appears that your friend's character is going to come into question here, so I am going to lock this topic before it spirals into a dung heap.


----------

